# Mic phantom power



## BOR15 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

This is a great site, way over my head at the moment.

The question i have is: i want to power a behringer ecm8000. Everyone here uses the behringer xenyx 802. 

What is the advantage of this over say just a 48v phantom mic module?

i will leave my questions at that at the moment.

Thanks guys

Boris :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Boris,

Anything with a phantom-powered mic pre-amp that boosts the signal to line level so that it would be suitable for a USB sound card can be used. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The advantage to using a phantom powered mic is that they are generally more sensitive and thus make a better mic for picking up wider dynamics in audio. Some have a battery installed right in the base of the mic where others require the voltage sent to it over the XLR mic cable from a mixer or other external power source. 
The 48v signal is not always what the mic uses as this signal is the maximum that the sound board will send some mic's only need 1.5 volts.


----------



## BOR15 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys.

I got the behringer .. only cost me AUS$85 ... SB Live 24 usb was only AUS$55 ... so not a bad deal at all

Boris :yay:


----------

